# a werewolf you've never seen



## FirewolfGirl (Jun 9, 2011)

either this or next Halloween, I am planning on being a warewolf, but even though it would be of the biped variety of old legend, I want to be able to not have some silly scarecrow clothing effect which I think is just a bit overrated. How do I get a clothesless (but not actually humanly naked) biped warewolf with fur and a sort of realistic skin? Any suggestions will be uberpreciated. Another idea that incorporates into this costume is a pair of longish curved fangs that can be left in while eating? I found an idea that involves acrylic resin for making fake nails... but I can only find acrylic powder and not the liquid or a kit, and I'm not sure how it works. I'd also like pointers on this please. thank you so much!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

For the wolf fangs:
http://www.vampfangs.com/Wolfen-Veneers-p/wolfen.htm

Only thing is, I don't know of any F/X teeth that would be good to eat or drink with them in. None of them recommend it, since you stand a chance of dislodging them by accident and swallowing them. The above are solid front veneers and I doubt they'll interfere too much with drinking, but I would not try eating with them in. 

As far as the costume, try doing a search for werewolf and see what else pops up (a couple I found):

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-costume-ideas/103107-female-werewolf-need-help.html

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-costume-ideas/91769-werewolf-legs-help.html

http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-step-step/100745-digigrade-stilts.html

(and welcome to the forum!  )


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Aug 31, 2008)

For the fangs you could go with these by Dental Distortions...










and for the claws they have these...










Both would be great for a werewolf.

I used their Gargoyle fangs for my Uruk-Hai costume and they took a bit patience to get fitted properly but once I had got that worked out they were great. I could drink (from a straw) but not really eat.


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

Just be verrrrrrrrrrry fluffy


----------



## znelson710 (Apr 20, 2009)

I would say get some fake fur and rub brown and green colored paints of varying dilutions (for grime) and try to make a suit out of it


----------



## Biggie (Jul 29, 2009)

Wear barely anything and blend your underwear into your skin with latex(or plat. silicone) and do fur transfers. Here is a basic tutorial of an easy fur transfer, Instead of adhesive, just use a good layer of latex(or silicone). I have played with the same idea before, just a fat werewolf looks more like a werebear. 

The tutorial-

http://theeffectslab.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=16655


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

For looking naked?
Look up a zentai suits or full body suits. They come in a huge range of colors and you are likely to find one in your flesh tone or at least close to it. You can sew or glue faux fur to it along the thighs, lower legs, feet, arms, hands, chest and back, or where ever you want to. 
You can also lightly paint on muscle definition or construct a muscle suit under it to add more realism. FW inks diluted with 90% alcohol works well for coloring synthetic materials.
If you are male and using a zentai suit, buy an athletic cup to wear under it. The suits can and will show things you will end up being embarrassed by.

For teeth, you can order regular fang caps, I would order teeth from Dental Distortions simply because they are high quality and easy to fit, but if you really want to try making your own, FX warehouse sells a kit. 
Don't eat with them in, that is just a bad idea overall and it will be difficult to chew and not loose half the food from your mouth. You can drink but avoid red and blue colored drinks, those will permanently stain the false teeth. If you have Dental Distortions teeth or manage to make your own, it will be easy to pop them out to eat and put them back in.
Making teeth veneers involves a two part mix, a powder and a monomer, which you mix together to create the acrylic goo to make the teeth. Making your own teeth is a tedious process and they aren't likely to turn out amazing the first time. I speak from experience on that.

If you choose to use a foam latex appliance, buy a bottle of Pros-Aide instead of spirit gum. It works much better for holding the foam latex on and is easy to clean off.

Fang Kit form FXwarehouse
http://www.fxwarehouse.info/mm5/mer...e_Code=FW&Product_Code=SFK&Category_Code=Fang


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

I'm guessing you want a costume more like this?


----------

